# Houston, Texas OIS after chase with susp gang member



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Houston, Texas — The Houston police department released body-camera footage of officers shooting and killing a man on Wednesday, July 14, 2021 in southeast Houston after they say he appeared to reach for a firearm in his crashed car. The suspect was identified as 32-year-old David David Salinas. Two officers discharged their duty weapons. Officers N. Garcia and M. Salazar are assigned to the Gang Division. Officer Garcia was sworn in as an officer in August 2016 and Officer Salazar in April 2016. Officers with the HPD Gang Division- Crime Reduction Unit were advised by members of the HPD Vice Division they needed a vehicle stopped in regards to an investigation they were conducting. When officers attempted to initiate a traffic stop on the vehicle, the suspect driver fled. The suspect's vehicle struck a concrete pole while he attempted to make a U-turn under the Gulf Freeway (Interstate 45 South), causing his vehicle to become disabled. Officers approached the vehicle and gave the suspect several verbal commands to show his hands, but the suspect refused to comply. The suspect was seen ducking into the floor board of the vehicle and returning quickly when two officers discharged weapons and struck the suspect. Paramedics transported the suspect to an area hospital where he was pronounced deceased.


----------

